# Neuinstallation von Windows XP Home auf Samsung R50 WVM 1860 bricht ab



## KlaDi (30. November 2008)

Servus,

ich hab mir vor ca. 3 Jahren nen Samsung R50 WVM 1860 gekauft und dachte mir, das eine Neuinstallation von XP Home mal an der Zeit sei. Also nichts leichteres als das. Die Recovery CD rausgekramt, eingeworfen und los gehts.

Bei der Frage ob ich die HDD formatieren will, habe ich ja ausgewählt und das klappte auch soweit problemlos.

Dann fing er an die Dateien zu kopieren, brach auf einmal bei ca. 30% ab mit einer Fehlermeldung, die ca. 1ms zu sehen war und schaltete sich dann aus. 

Wenn ich das Notebook nun versuche zu starten, kommt NTLDR fehlt Strg+Alt+Entf zum neustarten. 

Die Fehelrmeldung ging um eine Datei, leider konnte ich nicht erkennen um welche es sich handelt und was mit dieser ist.

Weiß vielleicht jemand Rat? Ich häng doch so an meinem geliebten Notebook. :-(

gruß klaus.


----------



## Coiner (30. November 2008)

Hi, bin auch kein ultimativer Experte, aber du hast gegen Murphys Computergesetz Nr. 1 verstoßen das da heißt: NEVER change a running system (Wirklich NEVER). Ich hoffe, Du hattest Deine Daten gesafed ...

Nun mal Spaß beiseite: Hast du die Installation ein 2tes mal versucht? Würde ich mal versuchen. Vorher würde ich die Recovery - CD mit Spülmittel, lauwarmem Wasser  und weichem Lappen / Schwamm SANFT reinigen und abtrocknen. Ich hab mit schmutzigen CD´s schon lustige Sachen erlebt.

Einfach nochmal installieren, nicht die Schnellformatierung wählen, sondern die "longe" version. Und sehen, was passiert.

Gab es denn einen handfesten Grund  für die Neuinstallation? Systemabstürze, Freeze, unklare Fehler? Eine 3 Jahre alte HDD hat manchmal auch erste Schwächen, hab ich mit einer meiner Samsung - HDD´s gerade durch, SMART - Fehler aus dem Nichts.

Also, Install einfach noch mal Anschieben, und hier Bescheid sagen ;-)

Als denn, viel Erfolg wünscht Coiner


----------



## PC Heini (30. November 2008)

Grüss Dich

Checke im Bios auch mal die Bootreihenfolge. Wenn Du dann schon mal im Bios bist, schau Dir mal die Partitionstabelle an.
Oder; Lösch mal die alte Partitionstabelle und erstelle eine neue. Vlt hat sich da ein Fehler eingeschlichen.


----------

